# New Smyrna Beach Fishing



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey all, I am now in Florida and staying in New Smyrna Beach and could use some help. I spent about two hours fishing and could only manage a couple decent whiting. What is the trick to nailing some other fish? I am still looking at targeting some bonnets and could use any help. I am using a fish finder rig with a 1/0 Diachi bleeding hook, I could just hold with 3 oz pyramid. Bait of choice was frozen squid and pinfish. Again any advice is much apreciated.


----------



## IrishManHoe (Jun 6, 2006)

try tossin some shrimp! live or frozen (peel the frozen ones). ought to getcha a nice mixed bag!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Fished New Smyrna today and got 2 keeper flounder and a ton of Mangos on small live shrimp.


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

Any time of day better or perfer? I hope to get out as much as possible but want a better chance at nailing some bonnets. I have some live shrimp and fiddlers, so I am hoping to do a little better. Please keep that advice coming!


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

now that the shuttle has gone up I would reccomend trying Playlinda beach with some sand fleas. 2 weeks ago people (me included) were catching obscene, uncountable amounts of bonnetheads while fishing.


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

How long of a drive is Playalinda from New Smyrna? I have spent a lot of time at the beach here and have only caught whiting and blues>


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Playalinda is about an 30-40- minute drive.

You don't need to go Playalinda. Drive through New Smyrna south on 44 (I think, it is the main road that you take to get to NSB from the west.) It will dead end at the National Sea Shore. This is the same park as Playalinda, just can't get to Playalinda from there. Go to lot 3 or 5 I like early morning or 2 hrs before high tide. Depending where you are in town, it can be a very short trip. There is a bait shop on the left before JBs stop and get info. $5.00 entrance fee either place.


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

I am staying at a house just a few blocks north of the North Causeway. It would probably be a 15 minute drive or so. Creek, do you know how's the fishing in that area? It seems I have little problem catching some game fish but can't get a bonnet to hit. I can gurantee that I am the only person in Florida complaining about catching nice fish from the beach. I have been fishing mainly with shrimp (alive and frozen), squid, and frozen pinfish. Could my bait be a slight issue? I had hoped these guys were as easy to catch as the sand sharks I can get up North. I might have to switch tactics soon as I only have two days left before the marathon trip for home starts. Thanks to all the help thus far.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Just wiped out my long answer. Here is the short version.

Just notiiced your addy. I lived in PA for 56 years between growing up in Pittsburgh, a short time in Springfield Del county and the rest between Carlisle and Gettysburg. So glad to help. Six yrs in FL

I fish Playalinda mostly, but do not target biters but caught many small bonnet heads, I have not been out fishing for about 6 weeks so can't give current reports. Here are two sites you can search and ask your question that might be of help.

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeroforum?id=6
http://floridasurffishing.net/forum/dcboard.php
Hope these help


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

Just got back from Flagler and had a good time but no bonnets. I managed to land about a dozen nice whiting, one catfish, and what looked like mangrove snappers (not sure of this though). I fished on the beach in front of lot 8 ( had to use this lot due to handicap accessibility for my beach cart and livewell. There were a total of fifteen rods in the water and most caught were whiting. Looking forward to hitting Falgler tomorrow morning. Any reports from there?


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Where in Flager Beach are the lots? Did you go north of NSB?


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorry I meant Playalinda Beach, guess I spent a little too much time in the sun. I am going to Flagler tomorrow to give it a try. Has anybody caught any from the pier or just from the surf?


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Don't know but you might get info from the sites I gave you. If nothing is happing at Flager go a little further to Matanza Inlet, entrance accross bridge and right at the park entrance. Have not been on that sand lately, but you can go N with 2WD and under the bridge with 4WD, if sand is hard you might make it in a 2WD. If you get stuck lower air to 20 in all tires and remove sand build up also pour water on direstion side of travel on all 4 wheels. Good Luck.


----------

